# When to switch from three feedings to two



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I was wondering when it is best to switch from three feedings to two.

Shadow is currently 5 months and doing well on three feedings. Amounts and current food are good, this is just about moving from three to two feedings. 

He is something of an inhaler, so I am wary about him getting too much food at one time.

It may not even be necessary, but I wanted a few different opinions.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

If you're concerned about feeding too much in a sitting, maybe cut one portion into two and add half the portion to the other two meals and try a treat ball or kong that's frozen to give the other half

Delgado will be four months next week and he's already on two feedings rather then three for the last few weeks. It's more for convenience for me since I don't have a long lunch hour to wait for him to do his business and he hasn't minded. He gets a treat at lunch to keep his stomach happy until dinner


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Since you have an inhaler, try adding water to his kibble. Without water my pup would be an inhaler too but I notice that he slows down a lot when i flood his kibble.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

For really fast eaters you could put his food in a dish like this that will force him to slow down. I actually didn't stop feeding 3 meals until my boy was around 1.5 yrs but we could have stopped way before that but didn't really think about it. He's fed twice a day now.








[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FIndipets-Extra-Heavy-Piece-Stainless%2Fdp%2FB0033PR7CS%253FSubscriptionId%253D19BAZMZQFZJ6G2QYGCG2%2526tag%253Dsquid1419484-20%2526linkCode%253Dxm2%2526camp%253D2025%2526creative%253D165953%2526creativeASIN%253DB0033PR7CS&tag=5336432754-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325"]







[/ame]


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

If you don't have a scheduling issue, as I don't, I see no need to shift.

Their midday meal (2pm) is a smaller one and always fed from a toy (wobbler, kibble nibble ball, kong)

Their other two meals are fed with water and supplements (8am and 8pm)

This fits my training and play/exercise schedule for them both.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't see a reason to switch either. My dogs are fed three times a day, the newest one with allergies gets four feedings. This is something doctors tell people to do, eat smaller meals more frequently. It also makes me a little less concerned about bloating.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes forgot about bloat too. Adding water is controversial because some people believe that it causes bloat. And some people add water to make the kibble expand outside before feeding the dog so the kibble won't expand inside. It's just a matter of preference.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

hchorney1 said:


> I was wondering when it is best to switch from three feedings to two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tony has always been a fast eater, I got a tip from a guy about adding some canned to his food. It slows them down, because they like to lick the canned and gravy more than the kibble. I water down the canned and mix it, to look like gravy in a separate bowl. Sometimes heating it a little in the mico (makes it easier to mix) if it's been in the refrigerator. Then I mix it into the kibble real good. I use 1/3 - 1/2 can depending on my cash flow. I also use beef heart or any other meat by cutting it into small pieces then boiling it for a second, then cooling down in the freezer then mixing that into his kibble. It seems to help slow him down some.
Your dog is old enough to go to 2 a day. Just start making it a little less every day for 2 weeks.


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input. I really appreciate it. 
I'll look into the new dish too. 
Tony, I do sometimes mix a spoon of yogurt into his food and it does slow him down. I guess I never made the connection until you pointed it out. Thanks!


----------

